# ship queries



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Hoping you will be able to identify three vessels which I photographed last year at Terneuzen, Netherlands.The vessels are all working as inland waterway passengers ships and I amlooking for years of build, grts and any former names.The vessels are as follows:

Liberty Ann

Sailing Home-Dutch flag


Konigstein-German flag.

Photos are attached and I look forward to hearing from you.


Jim


----------



## tom e kelso (May 1, 2005)

Just passing my regards to you and your good lady
Tom Kelso (WSS meetings in Ayr late 1980's)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jim,
The *SAILING HOME* was built in 1927,and traded untill 1990 as sand-barge,after refitting she became a so called Bike & Boat tours vessel.
see:http://www.cycletours.com/ships/index.html


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Many thanks to Ruud for the info on Sailing Home. Much appreciated.

JIM


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jim,
The *LIBERTY ANN* ex *Mr. JAN VAN ELSHOUT* built in 1939 as *RHENUS 125*.
This is how she once looked:
RHENUS 125-®Wilk Archief Gunther Dexheimer
See:http://www.debinnenvaart.nl/schependb/inhoud.php?action=tel&id=2676


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jim,
The last one should be the *KÖNIGSTEIN*,built at Arminius-Schiffswerft-Bodenwerder,no date.Reederei Peter Deilmann.
See:http://www.kreuzfahrt.de/reederei/%20peter-deilmann-reederei-gmbh+co-kreuzfahrten-11.html


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Jim at least you now have a few bits of info on them


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

thameswatcher said:


> Hi Jim at least you now have a few bits of info on them


A few?(Cloud)


----------



## thameswatcher (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry Ruud did not mean to offend you


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy David,
No sweat mate,as I'm always willing to help out people with data/piccies and so on,but not always noticed directly the requested threads,as there are so many to read each day,some will unfortunaly helped a few days later if it's in my possesion.(Thumb) 
The main thing is,I'm always looking around,even for posts that have been asked a couple of years ago.


----------



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Ruud

Many thanks for your continued assistance with Liberty Ann and Konigstein. 

While trawling through a site which seemed to have some connection with Konigstein I did notice that they mentioned her year of build as being 1992. 

All the best.

JIM


----------

